# Chris Cormier gets FREAKY



## Arnold (Jul 31, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2007)

that was dumb as shit


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 31, 2007)

The chick caught my attention but he just looked ghey.


----------



## Mags (Aug 3, 2007)

I cringe in discomfort at the thought of a big dude girating around in just a thong. It's not good.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 3, 2007)

Mags said:


> I cringe in discomfort at the thought of a big dude girating around in just a thong. It's not good.



there was a guy in a thong?  i just thought the screen went dark after the first 20 seconds and the music continued  

in all serious though. its a pretty good gimmick for a posing routine


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 3, 2007)

cute. he must be pretty confident to invite someone on stage that totally takes the focus off him at times.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 3, 2007)

Exactly what i was thinking LW.. except without the sarcasm. Very cute .


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 3, 2007)

I would describe that young lady as a skank with no behind


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 4, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Exactly what i was thinking LW.. except without the sarcasm. Very cute .



I wasn't being sarcastic


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 4, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> I wasn't being sarcastic


 
Impossible -


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 4, 2007)

nu uh.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 4, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> I wasn't being sarcastic




Okay. then let me say that i thought he was shy and hiding some " hang it out " stuff and i thought that it was cute he needed a girl to work it off. .. whiich i say because i'm probably a little more at home showing off on stage in a thong than alot of others so I get it and it makes me smile .  .  I also thought his rotar flexibilty was desiring.
Clear enough yet or what??  

Hope your feeling better btw   .

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------

